# VMware



## puzor (Aug 4, 2010)

hi,

my friend give me access to his webserver with vmware server. i installed my freebsd server on the vmware and it works fine! i can backup my system with snapshots and so on.. i like it! 

but my friend could copy my local vmware image and could try to get access to my data. or sombody can hack the host system and copy my vmware image..

my question:

how can i secure my vmware image?
(i can encrypt my freebsd partition, but is that enough?)

best regards


----------



## Savagedlight (Aug 4, 2010)

Your installation will ultimately only be as secure as the hardware it runs on.
If you don't trust him, you shouldn't run a server hosted by him.

As for your actual question about how to reduce the risk... I don't know enough about that to be of any help.


----------



## pbd (Aug 5, 2010)

You can encrypt disk with sensitive data.


----------

